# adjetivo o verbo



## blacktiger2006

*Hola a todos por favor necesito su ayuda con esta oración:*

*I have to clean the house*

*Mi maestro insiste en que en este caso clean es un adjetivo mientras yo digo que es un verbo, el dice que es adjetivo porque esta despues de un modal que en este caso es have to pero no estoy seguro me podrían ayudar por favor, clean en el caso de la oración anterior es verbo o adjetivo?*

*gracias de antemano por su ayuda*


----------



## LaReinita

Claro, un verbo.

I have to clean the house.
Tengo que limpiar la casa.


----------



## lazarus1907

blacktiger2006 said:


> *Mi maestro insiste en que en este caso clean es un adjetivo mientras yo digo que es un verbo, el dice que es adjetivo porque esta despues de un modal que en este caso es have to pero no estoy seguro me podrían ayudar por favor, clean en el caso de la oración anterior es verbo o adjetivo?*


¿Un adjetivo? Entonces "the house" sería el complemento directo del adjetivo clean, ¿no?  Pregúntale eso a tu maestro.


----------



## maghanish2

No, definitvamente 'clean' es un verbo....en otros casos puede ser un adjetivo, pero es un verbo aquí.


----------



## virgilio

blacktiger2006,
                    Me da pena decirlo pero os equivocáis los dos. En la frase  "I have to clean the house" la palabra "clean" es substantivo adverbial. En otras palabras es un infinitivo y los infinitivos son substantivos. En este caso ese substantivo es objeto directo del verb "have" y por eso adverbio.

I have to clean the house   -  Tengo (el quéhacer de) limpiar la casa.

Todo substantivo inglés que no sea sujeto (es decir, que no sea nominativo) funciona o como adverbio o como adjetivo.

Por esa razón la función de "clean" en la frase citada es "adverbio".

En cuanto a verbos 'modales, se omite la preposición "to" del infinitivo inglés, cuando el infinitivo segue (y es objeto directo de) un verbo 'modal':
Los verbos 'modales' son:
"will" "would, "shall", "should", "can", "could", "may", "might", "let"
p.e.
I will write a letter 
We may go out tonight or we may stay in.
Let them wait 

Espero que esto ayude.

Best wishes,
Virgilio
PS: En consideración a su profesor sugiero que quizás fuera mejor proponer lo que he escrito como teoría suya. El inglés es una lengua cuya sintáctica les da aun a los ingleses muchos quebraderos de cabeza y compadezco a su profesor.


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> En la frase  "I have to clean the house" la palabra "clean" es substantivo adverbial. En otras palabras es un infinitivo y los infinitivos son substantivos. En este caso ese substantivo es objeto directo del verb "have" y por eso adverbio.


A ver si lo entiendo:

Los infinitivos son sustantivos, pero pueden tener complementos directos (asumiendo que "the house" es el complemento directo). ¿Todos los sustantivos pueden tener complementos directos, o solo los que se conjugan?

¿Qué es un sustantivo adverbial? Dices que el infinitivo es un objeto directo, y por eso un adverbio. ¿Significa eso que los objectos directos son adverbios? En "I saw it", el pronombre "it" es el complemento directo. ¿Es "it" por tanto un adverbio?

"To clean" es un verbo y expresa la acción de limpiar, pero en esa frase, pese a que expresa la acción de limpiar, es un sustantivo adverbial. ¿Es una palabra con tres categorías simultáneamente? Y si no, ¿por qué no es un verbo pese a que aún expresa una acción?

No entiendo nada.


----------



## virgilio

lazarus,
           Ud dice "no entiendo nada" pero no se menosprecie Ud. Ha escrito "¿Significa eso que los objectos directos son adverbios? En "I saw it", el pronombre "it" es el complemento directo. ¿Es "it" por tanto un adverbio?.
Me parece que Ud lo haya entendido perfectamente.
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

lazarus,
          Le pido perdòn. Yo me lo había olvidado. Ud escribe "¿Todos los sustantivos pueden tener complementos directos, o solo los que se conjugan?"
Según la mayoría de los gramáticos no se "conjugan" los substantivos sino los verbos.
A mí no me gusta la metáfora - tengo que confesarlo - pero es de suponer que hay que inventar algún nombre conveniente.
Best wishes
Virgilio
PS: Re: "¿por qué no es un verbo pese a que aún expresa una acción?" No es un verbo porque es un substantivo (en español un substantivo masculino) y lo que "expresa" es un "quéhacer" o una "tarea". Ud debe hacer distinción entre la semántica y la sintáctica.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Como mi desconocimiento del inglés es bastante amplio, no pongo en duda ninguna teoría sintáctica, pero... ¿ocurre lo mismo con el español? En "tengo que limpiar la casa" también se debería considerar _limpiar_ como un adverbio o sustantivo adverbial? ¿Y en "necesito limpiar mi casa"?


----------



## virgilio

hosec,
         Ud escribe:"¿ocurre lo mismo con el español? En "tengo que limpiar la casa" también se debería considerar _limpiar_ como un adverbio o sustantivo adverbial? ¿Y en "necesito limpiar mi casa"?"
 Siendo inglés, yo no pretendo ser experto en materia del castellano pero para mí la sintáctica es un sistema internacional, un ramo de la logica simbólica y por eso debo contestar "sí" a su pregunta.
Me parece que la frase "que limpiar" es objeto directo del verbo "tengo":
p.e.
A: Tengo algo/
B: Qué tienes?
A Tengo un quehacer.
B: Cuál quehacer tienes?
A: Tengo (un) quelimpiar algo
etc.

El infinitivo es un sustantivo y los sustantivos llegan a hacer las funciones o de adverbio o de adjetivo, cuando no son nominativos (es decir, cuando no son sujetos de un verbo). En castellano peró podemos prescindir de la función de "adjetivo" (porque los sustantivos castellanos   - que yo sepa - no tienen caso genitivo) pero tienen casos acusativos y dativos, casos que son siempre adverbiales.
Por consiguiente según las normas de la sintáctica cada sustantivo castellano que no sea sujeto de un verbo será adverbio.
En la frase "tengo que limpiar la casa" "que limpiar" es objeto directo de "tengo" y también - en la frase "necesita limpiar la casa" - "limpiar" es objeto directo de "necesito".

El mismo sistema comprende el italiano y sus sutantivos también.


Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Outsider

hosec said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como mi desconocimiento del inglés es bastante amplio, no pongo en duda ninguna teoría sintáctica, pero... ¿ocurre lo mismo con el español? En "tengo que limpiar la casa" también se debería considerar _limpiar_ como un adverbio o sustantivo adverbial? ¿Y en "necesito limpiar mi casa"?


Verbo en ambos casos, claro.


----------



## virgilio

hosec,
        Como decimos los ingleses "Ye pays yer money 'n' ye takes yer choice!" Equivocado o estaré yo o estará Outsider.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> Ud dice "no entiendo nada" pero no se menosprecie Ud. Ha escrito "¿Significa eso que los objectos directos son adverbios? En "I saw it", el pronombre "it" es el complemento directo. ¿Es "it" por tanto un adverbio?.
> Me parece que Ud lo haya entendido perfectamente.


No es menosprecio, y no lo he entendido en absoluto. De hecho, cuanto más lo pienso, menos sentido le veo. Y lo único que hice fue usar tu argumento
textualmente para probar lo que, para mí, es una contradicción (y se ve que para ti también).


----------



## lazarus1907

hosec said:


> Como mi desconocimiento del inglés es bastante amplio, no pongo en duda ninguna teoría sintáctica, pero... ¿ocurre lo mismo con el español? En "tengo que limpiar la casa" también se debería considerar _limpiar_ como un adverbio o sustantivo adverbial? ¿Y en "necesito limpiar mi casa"?


Excepto virgilio y la "gramática universal" de la que él habla (y que los libros de gramática comparativa que he leído no mencionan), casi todos los gramáticos que escriben en español, empezando por la Real academia española, se debaten entre que son verbos y que son sustantivos, aunque la opinión más generalizada que existe, con diferencia, es que comparten rasgos de ambas categorías, y que en ciertas ocasiones ciertos exhiben rasgos más que otros. En "tengo que limpiar", el infinitivo del final es UN VERBO, y en este caso no hay discusión posible.

Virgilio usa argumentos que son válidos -quizá- en latín para analizar la gramática española -que es bien distinta- (si no, no tendíamos que estudiar gramática latina en la escuela, ¿no crees?) para probar cosas que ningún gramático o catedrático (o profesor) de ninguna universidad de habla española aceptaría como válido. El infinitivo no es un adverbio, se ponga como se ponga, y mantengo mi argumento con pilas de libros de gramática (de la RAE, entre muchas otras) escritas en muchos países de habla hispana, analizando el comportamiento verbal de los infinitivos, describiendo sus sujetos y sus complementos. Docenas de libros con cientos de páginas... ¿diciendo tonterías porque virgilio piensa que no? Si quieres, te puedo dar citas detalladas escritas por los gramáticos de más prestigio, de libros que se estudian en filología hispánica, de la RAE, y de varios países. Estos libros son la base de la gramática que se enseña en todas las escuelas para hispanohablantes. Me da igual lo que diga un extranjero que se ha empeñado en que el español es latín y que todas las gramáticas son iguales.

Si te interesa, te digo lo que piensan los que saben de qué están hablando.


----------



## virgilio

Lazarus,
           Gracias por su respuesta. Reflexionando sobre sua respuesta anterior me ha venido a la mente una analogía entre esta discusión nuestra y un problema que encuentran algunos de mis compatriotas al ponerse a estudar lenguas europeas. Me parece que la diferencia de nuestras conclusiones sobre tales asuntos nazca de una diferencia no tanto de nuestras opiniones de algunos fenòmenos linguísticos quanto de los criterios y de los tipos de criterios a que recorrimos los dos.
No cree Ud. posible que Ud y los otros de la misma persuasión hagan un error análogo al error que hacen muchos angloparlantes, cuando se ponen por primera vez a estudiar las lenguas de la Europa Occidental. El método inglés de atribuir a los sustantivos el género es muy distinta - como ya sabe Ud - de aquel que emplean, por ejemplo, el español, el francés, el portugués, el italiano o el alemán.
Para un inglés del punto de vista del género en cuanto a los sustantivos, si es varón, es masculino y si es hembra es femenina; y si no es ni varón ni hembra - lo cual comprende, por supuesto, casi todas las cosas del universo -  es neutro. 
Por eso un inglés halla extraño y algo còmico también que para un francés une table sea femenina, o que para un italiano y un español un puente (un ponte) sea masculino o que para un alemán una muchacha - por hermosa que sea - vaya representada por un nombre neutro, "mädchen".
Y sigue hallándolo extraño, hasta que caiga en la cuenta de que en aquellas lenguas continentales el género va atribuido a los sustantivos no por las cosas que representan sino por la forma y configuración del nombre mismo.
En otras palabras, un inglés corre el riesgo de sostener la importancia de una semántica por él claramente percibida con perjuicio de la morfología permanente y, si se empeña en hacerlo, no alcanzará jamás a hablar bien aquellas lenguas.
Volviendo ahora a los infinitivos y a si sean verbos o sustantivos, no cree Ud posible que pretendiendo que sean verbos Ud corra un riesgo muy parecido, un riesgo de sostener la importancia de una semántica personalmente percibida con perjuicio de la sintáctica no solo permanente sino también internacional..
Para mí el significado de una palabra - por interesante que sea y por universalmente que vaya percibido en varios contextos - no debe perjudicar las normas de la sintáctica y según esas normas "sustantivo"  y "verbo"  son términos mutuamente exclusivos.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

lazarus,
          Me da pena que no podamos estar de acuerdo? En cuanto al suo " Virgilio usa argumentos que son válidos -quizá- en latín para analizar la gramática española -que es bien distinta-"(me gusta ese "quizá"!) lo que a mí me interesa de la gramática es la sintáctica. No me interesan las cosas que separan una lengua de una otra - los estilos y preferencias locales de este o aquel siglo - sino los principios permanentes que  unen todas las lenguas.
Creo que estemos hablando los dos de cosas distintas y por eso temo que Ud tenga razòn escribiendo "no hay discusión posible."   

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## cubaMania

En mi opinión "clean" es el verbo principal de la oración.

In your sentence "have to" is an auxilliary verb functioning as a modal verb and the main verb is "clean".


> Auxiliary verbs always precede the main verb.
> There are two types of *auxiliary verbs*:
> 1. Inflected auxiliary verbs:
> ...
> 2. Modal auxiliaries
> ...


Fuente: http://wwwnew.towson.edu/ows/PtsSpch.htm#Function_words



> A modal verb adds some extra meaning to the main verb...
> Modal verbs are followed by the infinitive of the main verb...Most modal verbs are not followed by the word 'to'...
> (but 'ought to' and 'have to' have a similar meaning to the modal verbs 'should' and 'must' and are often called modal verbs even though their grammar is different).


http://www.btinternet.com/~trifonovs/modals.htm

However, blacktiger, that does not necessarily mean that I think you should argue with your teacher. It depends upon whether this teacher is the kind who does not want to hear any contradiction, and upon the academic atmosphere in your school. If you depend upon this teacher for a good grade, you can consider the possibility of keeping quiet while knowing in your own mind the correct answer.

Inflected auxilliary verbs:
be, have, do
Modal auxilliary verbs:
will, shall, can, may
would, should, could, might
must
(_have to_ and _have got to _may function as modal verbs.)


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> Volviendo ahora a los infinitivos y a si sean verbos o sustantivos, no cree Ud posible que pretendiendo que sean verbos Ud corra un riesgo muy parecido, un riesgo de sostener la importancia de una semántica personalmente percibida con perjuicio de la sintáctica no solo permanente sino también internacional..


Vamos a ver: yo no digo que estés equivocado al hablar de gramática latina, ni inglesa, porque seguro que sabes más que yo. La discusión entre que son sustantivos, verbos, o ambas cosas, es una argumento que los gramáticos llevan discutiendo desde hace más de un siglo, pero no recuerdo haber visto jamás a ninguno decir que son adverbios. Si hablamos de gramática española, en español, ¿no crees que tiene más sentido que usemos todos una terminología que se considera internacional y académicamente estándar? Esa es la que yo uso, y es la que entienden la mayoría de los hispanohablantes de este foro que han estudiado gramática; tu nomenclatura nos resulta alienígena.



virgilio said:


> Me parece que la frase "que limpiar" es objeto directo del verbo "tengo":
> A: Tengo algo/
> B: Qué tienes?


Te apuesto mi casa a que no es un complemento directo. Si alguien dice "Tengo que limpiar", y se oyó bien la última palabra, nadie jamás preguntaría "¿Qué tienes?" Es agramatical, lo mismo que "Lo tengo". No tiene sentido decir: "Tengo que limpiar. Sí, lo tengo".  ¿No has considerado estudiar la gramática española que estudia en los círculos académicos antes de seguir clasificando todo a tu manera?

A continuación una selección de algunas gramáticas discutiendo este mismo tema, con la terminología que nos enseñaron en la escuela (y que no incluye llamar adverbios a los infinitivos).


----------



## lazarus1907

Estas formas o verboides tienen régimen verbal y por ello admiten los modificadores característicos del verbo, salvo los de número y persona. Al mismo tiempo funcionan como sustantivos (infinitivo), adjetivos (participio y gerundio) y adverbios (gerundio).
*Curso de gramática española - Marcos Marín

* *El infinitivo como nombre*
El infinitivo como nombre. El infinitivo es un substantivo verbal masculino; es el nombre del verbo. [...] Algunos infinitivos han llegado a una substantivación permanente: pasar, haber, deber, y hasta admiten plural.
*El infinitivo como verbo.*
Sin perder ninguno de sus caracteres substantivos, los infinitivos mantienen las siguientes cualidades verbales: a) Pueden ser pasivos b) La forma simple expresa la acción imperfecta; c) Admiten pronombres enclíticos e) Tienen sujeto tácito o expreso. [...] El sujeto del infinitivo es el mismo del verbo principal / El sujeto del infinitivo y el del verbo principal son distintos [...] Otras lenguas, como el francés, el alemán y el *inglés*, limitan el número de preposiciones que pueden unirse al infinitivo, o bien restringen las construcciones verbales y substantivas a que pueden aplicarse.
*Curso superior de sintaxis española - Gili Gaya / Esbozo de una nueva gramática española (RAE)

* Infinitivo, sustantivo verbal. Pero lo normal es que el infinitivo sea no solo sustantivo, sino sustantivo y verbo a la vez. Su significación es verbal; su función sintáctica es sustantiva; sus complementos son verbales; puede incluso tener sujeto propio, como un verbo en forma personal. En el ejemplo _Al ponerse el Sol_, la sombra crece, el infinitivo poner va precedido de artículo y preposición como sustantivo, y funciona como complemento; pero al mismo tiempo, como verbo, tiene un pronombre enclítico, se, y un sujeto, el Sol.
*Diccionario de dificultades y dudas - Manuel Seco

* Ademas de las formas conjugadas, el verbo tiene unas formas sin desinencias pero con sufijos. Estas formas se llaman no personales porque no poseen el significado gramatical de persona (tampoco presentan significado de número) ni de modo. Solo se oponen entre sí por el rasgo de aspecto o de tiempo.Los infinitivos tienen rasgos comunes con los sustantivos y con los verbos.
*Rasgos comunes con los sustantivos*: posibilidad de llevar determinativos. Los infinitivos, solos o con complementos, pueden ejercer funciones propias de los sustantivos.
*Rasgos comunes con los verbos*: puede llevar los complementos de este y, en algunos casos, un sujeto explícito.
*Gramática didáctica del español - Gómez Torrego*

A esta relación cabría añadir también los infinitivos que concurren en la subordinación adverbial, los cuales, al menos en algunas de sus variantes (i.e., condicional, concesiva, etc.), no pueden en modo alguno equipararse con un sustantivo: _De haberlo sabido, me hubiera callado_.
Tal como se acaba de señalar, uno de los problemas más debatidos por las gramáticas al tratar los infinitivos hace referencia a su estatuto categorial. Es casi un lugar común afirmar que estos poseen una doble naturaleza -nominal y verbal-, si bien no existe acuerdo a la hora de precisar qué se entiende exactamente por 'sustantivo verbal'. 'nombre del verbo' y nomenclaturas semejantes. [...] Como consecuencia de la doble naturaleza que se suele atribuir al infinitivo, es práctica habitual de las gramáticas tratar por separado las propiedades nominales y verbales de dicha forma no personal.
La mera presencia de _el_ en _El compartir las penas siempre es un consuelo_ (infinitivo verbal) no es indicio suficiente, en efecto, para establecer el valor nominal del verbo no finito, pues no es patrimonio exclusivo de este el poder llevar artículo. Así, tal como señalan Alcina y Blecua (1975: 744), su presencia «no impide la realización verbal del infinitivo con sus complementos siempre que se corresponda con las proposiciones con que».
En lo esencial. cabe establecer una clara línea divisoria entre los dos tipos de construcciones de infinitivo recogidos en (11) y (12). Las primeras presentan una estructura interna equiparable a la de un SN e ilustran uno de los usos más genuinos de dicha forma no personal en español, plenamente equiparable en estos casos con un sustantivo. Las segundas se ajustan a un esquema oracional y en ellas el infinitivo posee propiedades inherentemente verbales que lo asemejan a sus correlatos flexionados. Conviene precisar, no obstante, que el doble comportamiento reseñado obedece a causas sintácticas y no a una eventual ambivalencia del infinitivo en el plano paradigmático. (Nota mía: esta gramática dedica 130 páginas al comportamiento verbal de los infinitivos, y 7 páginas a su comportamiento nominal. Se concentran sobre todo en el sujeto de los infinitivos y en sus subordinadas)
*Gramática descriptiva de la RAE*

  Resulta difícil describir el significado del infinitivo que está en límite con los nombres de movimiento [Bello, 420]. Cabría decir que el nombre toma una misma realidad que el infinitivo que se corresponde con él como realización del mismo lexema, como algo estático, mientras el infinitivo nombra la acción en su dinamismo. Desde otro punto de vista, mientras el nombre no admite la complementación verbal, el infinitivo puede admitir la complementación del nombre: *el murmurar de la fuente / el murmullo de la fuente. *
  Es característico en el doble uso nominal y verbal del infinitivo su comportamiento como término primario (sustantivo) O secundario (verbo) que se refleja en la ausencia o presencia de sujeto.
  […]Mantiene el infinitivo su valor verbal y, cuando tiene sujeto, marca la coincidencia con el del verbo dominante frente al verbo en forma personal que exige un sujeto distinto:
*quiero cantar / quiero que cantes, *El verbo dominante admite indicativo y subjuntivo: sé cantar / sé que canto / sé que cantas. Él infinitivo frente al indicativo con el mismo sujeto que el verbo dominante, toma un valor distinto al encontrado en (1). Tanto en un caso como en otro nos encontramos con un proceso de sustantivación de la construcción ordenada por el infinitivo. La presencia del artículo no impide la realización verbal del infinitivo con sus complementos siempre que se corresponda con las proposiciones con que[…]
  Otros usos verbales del infinitivo como núcleo ordenador de la frase serán estudiados más adelante (v. 8.1.).
*Gramática española – Alcina y Blécua*

  DEL INFINITIVO COMO NOMBRE, Y DE LAS ORACIONES QUE FORMA EL INFINITIVO
  Que esta forma sustantivada impersonal no pierde su naturaleza verbal, nos lo demuestra el hecho de que se puede construir con los misinos complementos que las formas personales.
  Así, en quiero escribir, el complemento directo es escribir. Tal complemento directo, por ser de carácter verbal, admite a la vez los misinos complementos que cualquier expresión verbal personal. Ejemplo: quiero escribir una carta a mis padres con pluma estilográfica, esta misma tarde. De idéntico modo puede tener sujeto.
 En resumen, que para la justa clasificación sintáctica debemos analizar el infinitivo como nombre, porque represente un caso gramatical, y como verbo, si admite ser pasado a modo personal y puede, por tanto, componer una oración.
*[Gramática española – Podadera*


----------



## virgilio

Lazarus,
          Gracias por la respuesta. En cuanto a "No tiene sentido decir: "Tengo que limpiar. Sí, lo tengo"", tendría alternativamente sentido decir:"Tienes quehaceres? Sí, los tengo!"?

Best wishes,
Virgilio

PS: Yo no he dicho nunca que los infinitivos *sean* adverbios, solo que siendo sustantivos tengan la potencialidad de funcionar como adverbio en el caso que no sean nominativos, potencialidad ésta compartida con todos los sustantivos. 
Yo preferiría que, si le interesa contestar, Ud no citase a gramáticos - por elevados (y no dudo que justamente) que sean - sino a algún que otro sintáctico.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> Gracias por la respuesta. En cuanto a "No tiene sentido decir: "Tengo que limpiar. Sí, lo tengo"", tendría alternativamente sentido decir:"Tienes quehaceres? Sí, los tengo!"?


Virgilio, puede que tengamos diferentes opiniones en cuanto a gramática, pero creo que hablo mi propio idioma algo mejor que tú. "_Tienes quehaceres -> Los tienes_ " es correcto, se usa normalmente y suena perfecto. "_Tienes que limpiar -> Lo tienes_ " no tiene sentido ninguno, es agramatical, y nadie jamás diría eso, excepto un extranjero, claro; pregunta si no me crees. Tú crees que son equivalentes porque te has propuesto demostrar que los infinitivos son sustantivos a toda costa, pero hay diferencias. Aparte de que suene mal y no se diga, los libros de gramática que leemos nosotros dicen que esta sustitución no es posible con perífrasis verbales; es una de las características que las identifica.


----------



## Jeromed

> Originally Posted by *virgilio*
> 
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta. En cuanto a "No tiene sentido decir: "Tengo que limpiar. Sí, lo tengo"", tendría alternativamente sentido decir:"Tienes quehaceres? Sí, los tengo!"?


 
Virgilio, 
The concepts you have presented in this thread are very thought-provoking and--to me--revolutionary. However, they don't reflect how grammarians currently analyze the Spanish language and--in cases such as the one quoted above--how native speakers use it. Responding _Sí, lo tengo_ to the question _¿Tienes que limpiar?_ is neither grammatical nor idiomatic in any version of Spanish. 

Just to satisfy my curiosity, does your way of thinking coicide with the accepted grammar of any other language? I'm concerned about the confusion you might create among the students in this forum, who will go back to school and repeat arguments that are unorthodox and have no backing elsewhere, least of all in Spanish academic circles. 

I don't intend to offend, just to make things clear to whoever might be reading this thread.

Take care.


----------



## Rayines

Sin afán de equipararme al alto nivel de la discusión, curioseando por este hilo, que me parece muy interesante, también me resultó muy extraña esa acepción de "¿tienes que limpiar?" >>> "sí, lo tienes", porque la afirmación correspondiente para mí sería en todo caso: "sí, lo tienes que hacer", es decir que no podemos separar "tienes" de "que", ya que "tener que + infinitivo" (que siempre estudié como perífrasis verbal) tiene un valor de obligatoriedad que no posee decir simplemente "tengo quehaceres", o tarea, como diríamos en Argentina.
Bueno, espero que la discusión sea productiva .


----------



## Outsider

Tengo una pregunta/sugerencia para Virgilio y los otros.

Una cosa que creo que se les ensina a los anglófonos en su lengua es que la llamada _-ing form_ puede ser un sustantivo (en ese caso la llaman _gerund_) o un verbo (_present participle_). O sea, palabras superficialmente idénticas pueden usarse con valores sintácticos enteramente distintos.

¿No será entonces que el infinitivo español tiene una doble naturaleza similar a la de la _-ing form_ inglesa?... ¿Siendo solo que la gramática española no se preocupa en darles nombres distintos a las dos diferentes funciones del infinitivo?


----------



## hosec

Ufff...!
Lamento no tener tiempo (y creo que tampoco ganas; además, no superaría a lazarus en sus explicaciones) para responder a Virgilio adecuadamente. Sinceramente, y sin ningún ánimo ofensivo, me parece que sus teorías son un tanto incongruentes o, al menos, excesivamente exóticas para mí. Me conformo con lo que conozco: la bibliografía de lazarus y unas cuantas cosas más me son suficientes...

*Tengo que limpiar* es una perífrasis verbal: *tengo* es verbo tan auxiliar como *haber* en las formas compuestas.

*Tengo quehaceres* es una estructura transitiva en la que *tener* es un verbo pleno de significado acompañado del _sustantivo _*quehaceres* (adverbio... no, Virgilio; ni ha sufrido ninguna trascategorización).

Saludos a todos

(La aportación de Rayines, Virgilio, es muy clara: estúdiela, por favor)


----------



## virgilio

lazarus,
          Ud escribe: "Tú crees que son equivalentes porque te has propuesto demostrar que los infinitivos son sustantivos a toda costa"
"A toda costa" me parece algo excesivo. Ofrezco un sistema de sintáctica que no es mío sino heredado de mis antecesores gramaticales - en comparación con mis modestísimas dotes unos gigantes - sistema refinado tras muchos siglos por generaciones de filòlogos - a cuyo sabiduría yo no he podido añadir casi nada, a no ser por el actualizar algún que otro detalle.
Si Ud opina que solo importe lo que digan los sabios de hoy y que podamos desatender los sabios de ayer, así sea, pero qué lástima!

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## hosec

virgilio said:


> Ofrezco un sistema de sintáctica que no es mí sino heredado de mis antecesores gramaticales


 

Hola:

¿Podría, Virgilio, citar algunas fuentes en que se defienda esa teoría de que los elementos adyacentes del verbo son "adverbios" (entendidos como los entendemos casi todos, no en su dimensión etimológica) o  que "que limpiar" en "tengo que limpiar" es una secuencia "adverbial"? 
Sinceramente, tengo mucha curiosidad...

Saludos.


----------



## virgilio

hosec,
         Gracias por su respuesta. Finalmente, alguien me ha contestado mi pregunta!
Ud escribe:
 "*Tengo quehaceres* es una estructura transitiva en la que *tener* es un verbo pleno de significado acompañado del _sustantivo _*quehaceres* (adverbio... no, Virgilio; ni ha sufrido ninguna trascategorización)."
Dejando a un lado la parte en paréntesis, si en "tengo quehaceres" se trata de la estructura transitiva que Ud describe, no se trataría de la misma estructura transitiva en "tengo quelimpiares"?
Nòtese, se lo ruego, que no estoy preguntando si una tal expresión se oye en el lenguaje cotidiano de hoy. Eso es questión de estilo y preferencias locales o hasta personales. Lo que yo quisiera saber es, si una construcción sintáctica es válida para "quehacer", por qué no lo es para "quelimpiar". No estoy sugeriendo, naturalmente, que en ningún diccionario español sea de descubrir ningun "lexical item" "quelimpiar". La sintáctica no se interesa en eso sino en las construcciones que sean válidas según normas de la lògica y no según las preferencias locales y pasajeras de esta o aquella lengua o de esta o aquella generación de un pueblo.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

hosec,
        Ud escribe " ¿Podría, Virgilio, citar algunas fuentes en que se defienda esa teoría de que los elementos adyacentes del verbo son "adverbios""
Pero qué "fuentes" aceptaría Ud?  Una respuesta útil podría depender de cuántas lenguas Ud conoce. Mis "fuentes" son las construcciones que veo y oigo empleadas en (por ejemplo) español, francés, italiano, alemán, griego antico, griego moderno, latín, turco, arabo e inglés.
Nòtese que que no digo que mis "fuentes" sean lo que digan las "autoridades" sobre esas lenguas sino las estructuras que leo y oigo que van cotidianamente empleadas en las lenguas mismas.
Es interesante - y algo revelador - que Ud parezca creer que una teoría de la adverbialidad de los sustantivos que no sean nominativos necesite que uno la "defienda" pero Ud pregunta con sincera curiosidad y le ofrezco por lo menos algo  para empezar:
Si Ud considera la frase  inglesa:
"In the jungle I saw a man-eating tiger" (tigre devorador de hombres)  
Cuál función sintáctica atribuiría Ud a la palabra "man"?
Sería difícil, me parece, evitar la conclusión que fuese "adverbio" y claro está que "man" es objeto directo del elemento verbal contenido dentro del participio "eating".
 Quizás Ud no estará de acuerdo?

Best wishes
Virgilio



Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> Dejando a un lado la parte en paréntesis, si en "tengo quehaceres" se trata de la estructura transitiva que Ud describe, no se trataría de la misma estructura transitiva en "tengo quelimpiares"?


Pero como ya sabes, la palabra "quelimpiar" no existe, nadie la usa y suena mal, mientas "quehacer" está recogido como sustantivo en todos los diccionarios. Puede que haya una diferencia significativa entre este "quehacer" y "que hacer" (en los dos se hace algo), aunque y sintáctica y morfológicamente sí la hay, y bien grande. Para empezar, "quehacer", como sustantivo pleno, no acepta ningún complemento verbal; solo complementos del nombre. "Hacer" (en "que hacer"), por otro lado, no acepta ningún complemento nominal; solo verbales. Por otro lado, como dije antes, se puede decir "Tengo quehaceres = Los tengo", pero no se puede (y nunca se ha podido) decir "Tengo que hacer = Lo tengo". Esto no es una "_preferencia pasajera_" de ninguna clase, sino una característica del idioma, te guste o no. En nuestro idioma (desde al menos el siglo XVIII), nunca se ha dicho, ni se ha podido hacer esa sustitución, que yo sepa. Sintácticamente no tienen nada que ver, aunque signifiquen algo parecido. ¿No estás siempre haciendo hincapié en la sintaxis? Esto es sintaxis: son diferentes.

Repito: "Tengo que hacer" y "Tengo quehacer" son completamente diferentes en español. Y matizo: español, independientemente de lo que sean en árabe, italiano , latín o cualquier otro idioma. Me da la impresión de que estás buscando similitudes entre distintos idiomas, y creías haber encontrado una en "Tengo que hacer -> Lo tengo", pero eso no es español, así que olvídalo.


----------



## zebedee

Vuestras peleas carecen de interés para el forero que planteó la duda original y para los demás que estaban siguiendo este hilo, muchos de los cuales ya han desistido, cansados y hartos. Los otros foreros se quejan del egocentrismo que estáis demostrando: 40 posts secuestrados en un hilo de 70, sólo para satisfacer vuestros egos.

Y no es la primera vez que os lo advertimos. 

*Usad Mensajes Privados para este tipo de discusión que sólo os interesa a los contrincantes y dejad de secuestrar hilos.
*
zebedee
Moderator


----------

